# Her udder is gonna explode hasn't kidded yet!



## sandhillfarm (Feb 25, 2013)

When she gonna pop!!


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

Wow.....any second


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

NyGoatMom said:


> Wow.....any second


:ROFL:
I have to say I agree though. If her bag gets any bigger I fear it will split in half (a joke....it won't split lol)
But I would be keeping a very close eye on her that's for sure.


----------



## ArborGoats (Jan 24, 2013)

Poor momma that has to be uncomfortable!


----------



## SalteyLove (Jun 18, 2011)

Wow! I'm not sure her udder is proportionate to the # of kids she has in her - she doesn't look huge! What a unique looking goat though - is she La Mancha/Nigerian/Boer? I love the black patch on her udder!


----------



## kccjer (Jan 27, 2012)

Poor mama! Hope for her sake she kids SOON


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

She should do it soon according to her udder, I hope, LOL :shocked:


----------



## sandhillfarm (Feb 25, 2013)

A lamancha/boer- laBoer lol she has quads in 2012 


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## sandhillfarm (Feb 25, 2013)

It's bigger!








Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## sandhillfarm (Feb 25, 2013)

I think she bout over this pregnancy!!

Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## NubianFan (Jun 3, 2013)

She looks like she is about to topple over to one side in that last picture.


----------



## Mikesell04 (Jan 26, 2014)

Goodnight, that is a huge udder!! Got to be soon.. Poor mama, good luck!!


TheRockinFunFarm


----------



## BCG (Jun 30, 2012)

Her teats are huge too! She's got to kid in the next 24 hours I would say.

Sent from my XT881 using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## sandhillfarm (Feb 25, 2013)

How soon before kidding can a doe lose her ligs? I swear this girl is gearing up for something , but ligs are still going soft to firm....doesn't want to lay down much today. Tail twitches everytime she poos. Had a little runny nose and eyes, gave b12 and Bose, since she's so close. Drinking good ate her grain, sorta nibbling hay. Of course we just got blasted with ice storm after it was 70* yesterday....


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## sandhillfarm (Feb 25, 2013)

This is what she's been doing, with some stretching here and there. :/

Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## NubianFan (Jun 3, 2013)

poor baby she just needs to have those kids so she will feel better!!


----------



## kccjer (Jan 27, 2012)

Poor girl looks utterly miserable. Hope she goes soon


----------



## NubianFan (Jun 3, 2013)

she has a heart on her forehead


----------



## PantoneH (Nov 21, 2013)

my lamancha doe kidded today....I was afraid of TOUCHING her udder. Its about the size of your does!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## PantoneH (Nov 21, 2013)

at least 6 hours before. Mine lost hers this morning and started pushing around 12 pm today


----------



## PantoneH (Nov 21, 2013)

is her vulva twiching ? Fudges vulva would twitch almost pulsate lastnight and today...


----------



## sandhillfarm (Feb 25, 2013)

I haven't noticed her vulva doing that. Just came in from checking still has some ligs but had some goo 


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## sandhillfarm (Feb 25, 2013)

Ahhhh! She's killing me! One minute ligs are mush stretching and swaying on her back legs staring at the wall, now they are firmer and acting normal! Grrrrrrrrrr! Belly has noticeably dropped tho, and we passed the worse of the ice storm....anytime now Gertie!


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## Mikesell04 (Jan 26, 2014)

I can't believe she hasn't had them babies?!? C'mon mama!! I can wait to see how many she has in there!! With that much milk, surely she will have trips or quads!! 


TheRockinFunFarm


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

*tap,tap,tap*


----------



## sandhillfarm (Feb 25, 2013)

Still waiting.....








Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

*tap,tap,tap*........nobody is paying attention anymore....we've all moved on to other does....

Quick, go check her now...:lol:


----------



## sandhillfarm (Feb 25, 2013)

Another day has passed, good grief! We are having the worst weather in the world right now. Plus I ordered my dehorner today. I figured that make her start poopin kids. We will see...














Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## NubianFan (Jun 3, 2013)

She just isn't good at sharing....


----------



## OakHollowRanch (Jun 6, 2013)

I can't believe she is keeping them in there that long! I hope she kids soon.


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

Man...she is the doe master :shock:


----------



## Mikesell04 (Jan 26, 2014)

Ugh... Still no babies?!?


TheRockinFunFarm


----------



## sandhillfarm (Feb 25, 2013)

Still waiting...ligs are super squishy tonight and has that sunken skinny look, and swollen vulva. I just checked her and I swear I was like where your belly go!! And actually looked for kids lol
































Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## Mamaboyd (Oct 10, 2013)

I hope she kids tonight for you! Poor girl!


----------



## OakHollowRanch (Jun 6, 2013)

If her babies dropped, that's a good sign that they will be coming soon.... hopefully!


----------



## sandhillfarm (Feb 25, 2013)

That can't be comfortable..








Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## milk and honey (Oct 31, 2010)

I hope babies can nurse on that huge udder and teats!!!


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## sandhillfarm (Feb 25, 2013)

Me too! One teat hangs super low! They'll have to lay down to get it lol I can no longer pinch skin on udder test, ligs are very barely there. I really gotta search for them. 


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

Any news?


----------



## sandhillfarm (Feb 25, 2013)

Haha went from ligs gone to back again. She IS the doe master!








Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

Wow!! We have found her...the queen of queens


----------



## Mikesell04 (Jan 26, 2014)

SMH.. That poor sweet mama..


TheRockinFunFarm


----------



## FriendlyFainterFarm (Mar 2, 2014)

I hope she kids soon...poor girl....but good luck and can't wait to see the babies


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

How are things? I think a sleepless night is in order. God luck. Babies soon for sure

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## sandhillfarm (Feb 25, 2013)

No ligs!!! Runny amber mucus all on her tail!! No signs of labor yet








Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## Mikesell04 (Jan 26, 2014)

That udder looks like a bowling ball.. Wow!! She has got to kid today.. I cannot wait to see what she has in there 


TheRockinFunFarm


----------



## sandhillfarm (Feb 25, 2013)

I know! Haha really curious how many thinking pink!!!


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## sandhillfarm (Feb 25, 2013)

Will be kiddin today!!


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## sandhillfarm (Feb 25, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## Mikesell04 (Jan 26, 2014)

Woo Hooo!!! Babies soon now for sure!!!! Ill be waiting to see what ya get  good Luck Mama, I know she is more than ready!!!


TheRockinFunFarm


----------



## sandhillfarm (Feb 25, 2013)

Thx I'm all ready, should be pushing anytime now!


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## eqstrnathlete (Mar 16, 2013)

Wow look at that udder!


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Good luck!


----------



## sandhillfarm (Feb 25, 2013)

ivw never had one stand up to get the bubble out!!

Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## Frosty (Feb 13, 2010)

I guess its what ever works for them. Can't wait to see pictures.


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

Waiting


----------



## jberter (Jan 21, 2010)

and,,,,,, waiting,,,,,  can't be long now after seeing the ' stand up picture,, gravity will surely take over,, ha...


----------



## sandhillfarm (Feb 25, 2013)

Two girls!!!














Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## sandhillfarm (Feb 25, 2013)

One with saanen ears and white, the other with otter ears and cream color  soooo happy!!


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## Mcclan3 (Feb 13, 2014)

Aw! Congrats! They are adorable


----------



## jberter (Jan 21, 2010)

:stars: Oh, goodness,, mother did great,, & girls.... They are both just to cute,, CONGRATS all the way around.. & thanks for sharing ..


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

:stars: Congrats!! They are both adorable


----------



## sandhillfarm (Feb 25, 2013)

Very easy labor and delivery! She really only pushed once the feet were present. Second girls feet were right to the butt of the first. She had to been 'get out the way'! Haha. Very happy! 


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## GoateeFarms50 (Mar 20, 2013)

Congrats on babies! I've been following this thread, and glad she finally got those babies out. Looks like she'll give lots of milk.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Very cute! Congrats!


----------



## NubianFan (Jun 3, 2013)

Yay!!! Relief at last!!


----------



## kccjer (Jan 27, 2012)

Congrats!

Carmen, Oleo Acres LLC, NW Ks


----------



## Mikesell04 (Jan 26, 2014)

Oh yay!! Finally, and they are so cute!! Congrats!!!  and yeah I would agree, she will have plenty of milk 


TheRockinFunFarm


----------



## Mamaboyd (Oct 10, 2013)

Congratulations! Cute babies and job well done for mommy!


----------



## OakHollowRanch (Jun 6, 2013)

Congrats on the healthy girls and easy delivery! I am sure momma is happy to finally have them out of there!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Congrats!


----------

